# can you remount an old bear shoulder mount?



## buckmyster (Nov 28, 2009)

my first bear wasn't a huge one but a awsome hide. my buddy is a taxidermist but he wanted to soak me on the mount $, what a buddy. well i had a student mount it and it took almost 2 yrs. to get it back and he slapped it together. so much hide on the back you can't put it on the wall, i have to put it in a corner. shoulder mount. the nose and such are hideous. is it possible to soak it to soften it up and peel it off the form and remount it correctly? i shot it in 1989.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

It is possible, however it is also possible that the bear would be ruined. Bears are tricky, and if it was not absolutely degreased and tanned properly it will likely not work the way you want it to. It can be attempted, just know going in there is a good chance it won't work out.


----------



## buckmyster (Nov 28, 2009)

the hair will pull out if you pull hard enought on it. i'm thinking the tanning job is marginal.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

So it took twenty years for you to realize that the "cheap" taxidermy job wasn't worth it. I suppose in another twenty you may realize your buddy was being reasonable.


----------



## buckmyster (Nov 28, 2009)

i knew the cheap job wasn't worth it as soon as i seen the mount but my buddy wanted $700 for a shoulder mount 20 some yrs. ago. bear only weighed 200 lbs. in 2001 i had a 400lbs.er into a rug for close to same price. i knew i was stuck with it then but thought maybe today with advancement in materials that it could be redone.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

A friend of mine mounted a skin that had been tanned over 70 years ago, so it is possible. That skin however was tanned very well, and if your buddy did the tanning on yours then I fear the results will not be the same.


----------

